# korong



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A Délmagyar mai számában olvastam egy kis cikket a Billboard magazin zenei díjkiosztójáról, itt találtam a következőket:

"... az övé /Adele/ lett a Billboard 200 toplista legjobb albumának díja is a 25 című *korong*ért."

Feltételezem, hogy lemezt v. CD-t szándékozik takarni a _korong_ kifejezés, de nem tudom. Így van?

Köszi a válaszokat előre is.


----------



## tomtombp

Igen, régebben gyakran hallottam rádióban. Kicsit vicces, informális. Mára kizártam az életemből a médiát ezért nem tudom, hogy divatos-e még, bár az mp3 világában egyre kevésbé valószínű, bár az előadók még mindig albummal jönnek ki, még akkor is, ha az csak letölthető formában elérhető.


----------



## uress

Igen, ez még a bakelit-időkből származik. De nem túl gyakori, ált. vicceskedésnek szokták szánni, kicsit fura is itt olvasni.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi a válaszokat. 
Akkor ezek szerint nemcsak nekem tűnik furcsának egy ilyen kifejezés egy napilap cikkében.


----------



## franknagy

Újságíró-modorosság. Erőltetett szinoníma használata. Eddig főleg sportújságíróknál tapasztaltam.


----------



## Zsanna

Bocsi és köszönöm franknak és AndrasBP-nek a hozzászólást és segítséget, de a nagy rohanásban azt hittem, hogy alliterációról beszélünk. (Ezért most elnyertem méltó büntetésem, és ki kell törölnöm az előzőeket.)


----------

